# Mennonite women's riding attire



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a student who comes from a Mennonite family, and because of their religion, the lady-folk wear skirts or dresses, but not pants. She wears leggings under her skirt. I have been suggesting (to her and her mom) that she wear breeches under her skirt to protect her legs, but my suggestions are always .... politely dismissed. She has said that they may get some 'jeggings', the leggings that look like jeans, but I don't think even those are not thick enough to protect her poor legs. 
I have been researching the Mennonite religion and from what I can gather, this practice comes from Deuteronomy 22:5, stating "A woman shall not wear a man's garment, nor shall a man put on a women's cloak"
So, anyone who has any ideas or experience, I would adore your input! Thanks!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Teach her sidesaddle. She can't wear pants and breeches are definitely too masculine in their minds. I think that she's wearing leggings is actually pretty forward thinking of them. Since they can't accomodate you, why not teach her sidesaddle so she doesn't need pants?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

How about riding skirts. Look like skirt, but are actually pants. And look gorgeous to boot.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have never ridden sidesaddle myself and wouldn't feel comfortable trying to teach it :| Not to mention getting a saddle. Good thinking though. 

What are these riding skirts you speak of? :think: Research commencing.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Hope the links come up:
http://en.dawanda.com/products/14393409-Hosenrock-Reitrock-gr3638

http://item.mobilweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=120958226301


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Oops double post


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

^^ The sites don't work...


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

They are moble links so they wont work from a computer. I could pull up the first one on my phone but not the second one. But I only know english so I have no idea what the first one says lol.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Just google riding skirt. You'll find some.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks, Dancing
Didn't think of the mobile only, sorry guys.
Barbara Stanwyck in "Big Valley" wears them all the time when she's on a horse


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

well dang, back in the day that it was written, men wore skirts!!! LOL 

Sorry, I was just being a pill. A divided skirt would probably work really well or gauchos.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Thanks, Dancing
> Didn't think of the mobile only, sorry guys.
> Barbara Stanwyck in "Big Valley" wears them all the time when she's on a horse


 
So did Dale Evans


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I bet they're pretty warm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KountryPrincess (Oct 23, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Thanks, Dancing
> Didn't think of the mobile only, sorry guys.
> Barbara Stanwyck in "Big Valley" wears them all the time when she's on a horse


*Love* "The Big Valley"


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

KountryPrincess said:


> *Love* "The Big Valley"


me too
Always watched it when I was a kid/teen in Germany. Now I live almost next door to it......who woulda thunkit....


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

One of my besties is a mennonite and she ties her dress in a knot around her waist, and puts pants on and just uses those. And she still shows. She is a rebel I guess. Lol.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

I totally understand where your Mennonite lady is coming from. Back in sunny old england, ladies HAD to ride side saddle because riding 'astride' was regarded as being 'rude' and offending public decency. Side saddle is a technique which takes a long time to be mastered and you do need proper training to teach it as you need to train a horse and a rider. Side saddles are extremely expensive too. I would suggest that you put this issue back into the hands of the Mennonites. I am sure she isn't the only young lady who rides and it would be interesting to find out what others do. A divided skirt may not be acceptable because it is made in the same way as men's trousers. Thick stockings or tights worn under a full skirted dress may be the answer or you could suggest additional fabric sewn onto them where they rub against the saddle. You could also suggest a cover for the saddle (we use them in english riding) which would also stop too much friction.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

What about you accept that you have warned her she could hurt her legs, her parents know too, and further than that you have two choices. You can either say that you won't teach her any more because of this, or you let her live with the consequences.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Would her Mother allow her to wear half chaps under her skirt?


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you all for the great responses! 
They are definitely not an old-school type of Mennonite family, as the mom videos all of her lessons on an ipad. 
She is going to have to live with the consequences either way because we are on lesson 5 of a 30 lesson package she got for her birthday! I'm trying to be respectful and helpful, however. I warned them before the first lesson, on the phone, and they have since invested in thicker leggings. 
I'm not sure if the half chaps would be acceptable, but I'll bring that up. I sent her some links to 'riding tights' and one to a riding skirt. I think the riding tights will be the way to go, since they are similar to what she wears now, but with some more protection.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Tessa7707 said:


> Thank you all for the great responses!
> They are definitely not an old-school type of Mennonite family, as the mom videos all of her lessons on an ipad.
> She is going to have to live with the consequences either way because we are on lesson 5 of a 30 lesson package she got for her birthday! I'm trying to be respectful and helpful, however. I warned them before the first lesson, on the phone, and they have since invested in thicker leggings.
> I'm not sure if the half chaps would be acceptable, but I'll bring that up. I sent her some links to 'riding tights' and one to a riding skirt. I think the riding tights will be the way to go, since they are similar to what she wears now, but with some more protection.


I doubt half chaps would be acceptable as they are 'male'. I think you are going along the right lines and it really is up to her and her family. Let them make the decision. Above all, just be pleased that the young lady is learning how to ride a horse properly and is learning to love it. Give her our best wishes from the horsey set in England and what a fantastic present! XX


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

I think they're sometimes called argentinian or argentine riding skirts or riding palazzos or something like that...


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

I wanted to grow up to be dale evans for a while. also penny on sky king. I had a western thang going on in my little addled brain. still do.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:lol::lol: I don't own a dress or a skirt, but I like this Frontier Classics Split Riding Skirt - TAN I could possibly be converted


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> :lol::lol: I don't own a dress or a skirt, but I like this Frontier Classics Split Riding Skirt - TAN I could possibly be converted


that is crazy cute!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

with this on top White Laura Blouse By Frontier Classics


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> :lol::lol: I don't own a dress or a skirt, but I like this Frontier Classics Split Riding Skirt - TAN I could possibly be converted


Golden....how DARE you showing my Xmas present here. . ....

Hubby just agreed!!!! That is absolutely GORGEOUS*drool*


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I am so glad that I am not forced to wear dresses all the time.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

OMG! Golden Horse...do they ship to the UK? I love all of this stuff. It is so elegant. Thanks for posting. I have just seen my Christmas Present list. BIG BIG HUGS XXXXXX


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I guess ill better order right away before they sell out


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i used to event with some Mennonite girls and they wore breeches under their dresses. their mom also cut a slip part way up the shirt of the dress so it could lay more naturally when they were riding.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I guess ill better order right away before they sell out


They'll sell out in the UK...!!!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Order placed.....Gotcha;-)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Photos of your new outfit will be requires obviously


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Obviously......
Still looking for that Vaquero hat, tho....


----------

